# JAV - Javelin Minerals



## System (5 October 2012)

Victory Mines Limited (VIC) has entered into agreements to acquire an interest in several exploration projects. 

All of the projects are located in Western Australia and together are considered to have the potential to provide prospectivity for rare earth elements (REE), copper, base metals, uranium, PGE and gold. 

http://www.victorymines.com

VIC is expected to list on the ASX on Tuesday, October 9th, 2012.


----------



## greggles (14 November 2017)

Boom! Victory Mines up 180% so far today after announcing that they have acquired four highly-prospective primarily cobalt project areas in NSW and WA by acquiring 100% of Cobalt Prospecting Pty Ltd. Some of the tenements are also prospective for scandium.

Another rare earths winner. They seem to be coming thick and fast these days. Now all they have to do is find something in the ground to justify all the speculation.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2017)

*And all you have to do is post a week or day before you get a 180% BOOM!*


----------



## greggles (14 November 2017)

tech/a said:


> *And all you have to do is post a week or day before you get a 180% BOOM!*



If I knew how to do that I'd sell everything and put it into one these soaring mining exploration companies... before they soared that is. Unfortunately, you just don't know if drilling results are going to go one way or the other. To risky for me I'm afraid. However, once they've spiked up they can provide good trading opportunities if you don't mind the roller coaster ride. Lots of speculative buying and profit taking can create quite a bit of price volatility if you can get in and out fast enough.


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2017)

I agree with BRTY 
I think you can to a degree 
I’ve been looking into BRTY’s theory
And running some rudimentary exploration.
I’ll have something over the W/E


----------



## greggles (15 November 2017)

tech/a said:


> I’ll have something over the W/E




I look forward to it tech/a.


----------



## barney (11 September 2020)

Put this little beggar in the Popping Festering Canker thread yesterday and purchased a handful of Shares based on the Volume spike and the upcoming Drill programme at their newly purchased Gold prospect

Liked the price action throughout the day so I bought another 1 million shares a matter of seconds before the 004 got line wiped  ... technically break even less brokerage in one day so I've got to be happy with that.

See how it develops over the next few weeks.  Will post more info + chart when I get time.


----------



## barney (14 September 2020)

Chart for reference.  The coffee may be percolating.  

News this morning on another of their prospects with some re-assays showing promising Copper grades.

Drilling on their recent purchase to start mid next month, so a bit starting to happen.


----------



## barney (6 January 2021)

Recent good Gold results from this little battler.

About 4.5 Billion SOI which could be part of the "slow mover" problem

Reading the Tea-Leaves below, I won't be surprised to see the wall at 004 get attacked again shortly .. We shall see.

Super Low Market Cap + very nice Gold grades often = a move out of the blue ... Holding. 🧐


----------



## Trav. (6 January 2021)

barney said:


> About 4.5 Billion SOI which could be part of the "slow mover" problem



Just a random question here mate. When / if do you think it would be a good idea to consolidate some of these shares? 

With so many on issue it would work against them ( I would have thought anyway ) but if they could get it down to less than 1 Billion then maybe it would look more attractive.  🐷


----------



## barney (7 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> Just a random question here mate. When / if do you think it would be a good idea to consolidate some of these shares?
> With so many on issue it would work against them ( I would have thought anyway ) but if they could get it down to less than 1 Billion then maybe it would look more attractive.  🐷




I agree Trav that the large amount of Shares on the register can be a deterrent. 

Current Market Cap around $13 million is low so plenty of room for the SP to appreciate.

Working on that theory, If they can keep the good drilling results coming and somehow get the SP re-rated to 005 for example, a 15-1 Share consolidation would bring the SOI back to 300 million and the Share price at 005 would become .075 cents per share.

Even better if the consolidation could be done at 006 cents, giving a SP of .09 cents, which would look way more attractive to Punters being close to the magic 10 cent mark where half cent increments become valuable.

All just speculation at this stage of course.  First step is to get the price base to 003 and see some accumulation at the 004 level. I think we might be getting close to that.


----------



## barney (20 January 2021)

barney said:


> * First step is to get the price base to 003 and see some accumulation at the 004 level. I think we might be getting close to that*.




2 weeks later and that prediction is starting to take shape possibly,

Currently in Trading Halt pending a Cap Raise which would normally be a downer, but the Market Depth is indicating there might be a little more info to come after the CR.

My initial reaction was to sell given the dilution, but if they have a specific reason to raise due to positive drill results etc, it may end up being rising not falling ... we shall see.


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

A couple of weeks down the track and still in much the same position Chart wise.

VIC currently in Trading Halt pending drilling results from Coogee which they now own outright.

TH indicates the results will be at least half decent. Whether that translates into the 004 level being attacked, we will wait and see.

Coogee actually looks really good on paper with plenty of good Gold strikes already.  The price action has given no indication of anything brewing prior to the TH so it will be interesting to see what transpires.  (I still hold looking for a push back above 005)


----------



## barney (11 February 2021)

As much as I still think their Coogee project will prove up nicely, I had to let this little battler go today.  

I won't be surprised to see the Traders get into it at some point soon once they finish mopping up the 003's 

Murphey's Law says the next round of Assay results will be screamers now I'm out, lol.


----------



## System (6 December 2021)

On December 6th, 2021, Victory Mines Limited (VIC) changed its name and ASX code to Javelin Minerals Limited (JAV).


----------

